# Skywalker Stilts



## Cownose (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello all,

I just found this forum and wanted to say its totally awesome that there is forum just for fellow drywallers.

So my question is, has anybody used or use the Marshalltown Skywalker Stilts? If so what do you think?


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you talking about the 1.0 or the 2.0? I have the 2.0 and love them. Yes they are heavy but if you get them adjusted just perfect you might like them. I personally like the walking style required over the older style of stilts.

LS


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a pair of skywalker stilts and sent them back. Then later bought a pair for my worker, thinking that it was just me that didn't like them. He always complained about wearing them. I'd heard so much about them. They felt too stiff and clunky for my tastes. I'm sure things can be done to make them better but I've got several pairs of the old ones and they seem to work fine for me.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I love mine ...... Been using them for 3 years now. I do have to get the taller set though. 10 ft ceilings are a killer.


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

Stormy, How tall are you? if you don't mid me asking. I am 5'11" and havn't had a problem but was thinking of purchasing the taller ones just in case.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The rachet type bindings are a brilliant idea, quick to get on and quick to get off.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm 6'-1 and have the tallest pair, had them for 3 years know, and there great. There is a small learning curve to using them even if you wore reg. stilts in the pass. At first they feel real shaky, but are great. I use them for framing, finishing, painting, acoustical, what-ever.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried them for a short time. Had trouble getting used to them. One of my guys really likes his. I have walked on the old style for so many years I had trouble learning to walk on them They are very different than the old. They seem to put less strain on your knees.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

LSDrywall said:


> Stormy, How tall are you? if you don't mid me asking. I am 5'11" and havn't had a problem but was thinking of purchasing the taller ones just in case.


Stormy is 5'8 ish..... And I am on my tippy tippy toe reaching. I love them for painting also. No one can cut a ceiling in faster them me.

I am having a problem with the locking latch .... after adjusting the height and locking them down ... after walking around the latch opens up. I tape it down now. 

The ratchet system is the bomb.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the 2.0's and love them. Much more comfortable than the "old style" of stilts. I also found out that if you ever break or loose one of the ladder straps on the calf binding, go to a snowboard shop and get a replacement for $3.00, instead of buying new calf strap set for $80+ from Marshalltown.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have the 2.0 and have no issues with them. i tryed other's before buying these and just could not walk on other stilts...bought a pair of these and was walking in no time. can be on them for hr's at a time.


----------

